# Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??



## Olli.P (24. Aug. 2009)

Hi Leute,

da ich in letzter Zeit immer mehr der Meinung bin das meine Koi die kleinen Futterkörner lieber fressen als die größeren, wollte ich mal fragen welche Meinung ihr dazu habt.

Normalerweise geht man ja davon aus, das je größer das Maul desto größer die Futterkörner. 

Aber nun bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher....... 

Nachdem wir uns ja einen Koiball zugelegt hatten, mussten wir ja leider feststellen das dafür die 8mm Körnung zu groß war........
Daher habe ich dann eben 4mm Futter nach geordert. 

Und wenn ich nun das 4mm Futter mal ohne Ball gebe nehmen es die Koi m.M.n. lieber an als das größere. 

Woran liegt das wohl??

Ein Gedanke von meiner Seite:

Nur weil es passen würde schieb ich mir ja auch nicht grade 'ne ganze Frikadelle auf einmal rein..... 

Was meint ihr??


----------



## robsig12 (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Hi Oli,

viele nehmen die kleineren 3-4 mm Pelets. Ich auch. Habe festgestellt, die Koi kommen damit  besser zu recht. Ein Bekannter meint, die Koikönnen das kleinere Futter besser verwerten. Kann ich aber nichts zu sagen.
Aber interessante Frage.


----------



## Susan (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Sie können es besser verdauen....


----------



## Olli.P (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Hi,

das mit der Verdauung und Verwertung ist auch ein weiterer Gedanke, der mir auch schon vorschwebte. 

Denn es muss ja auch einen Grund haben, warum die Winterfuttersorten meistens nur bis 5mm Korngröße angeboten werden. 

Übrigens sind meine beiden Körnungen die gleiche Sorte vom gleichen Hersteller. 

Daher scheiden verschiedene Zusammensetzungen schon mal aus...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Hi Olaf,
die kleinen Pellets sind auch für dir großen besser verdaubar 

Also.... um so kleiner die Pellets, um so besser die Verdauung

Ps.: Obwohl ich bei unserer Chagoidame Fritz nicht mit 2mm Pellets kommen brauch  Die fallen gleich hinten wieder raus


----------



## Mercedesfreund (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

..so ist es bei uns auch, sie fressen groß und klein..obwohl unser Hariwake jetzt so weit ist daß er vom kleinen Löffel frisst.immer so 10 stück..


----------



## gerd5000 (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Hallo. Ich denke mal, daß großes Futter verdaulicher ist, weil es gekaut werden muß, hingegen kleines Futter unzerkaut runtergeschlungen wird.
Lieber mögen sie natürlich kleines Futter, weil sie keine Arbeit damit haben.
Aber sie sollen ja arbeiten.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Aristocat (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Hallo Olaf!
Zum verdauen und Bekömmlichkeit kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich habe bei meinen festgestellt, dass sie, wenn sie mal Koistiks nehmen, dann die kleinen. Gut, sie lehnen zur Zeit reine Koistiks völlig ab, weil sie die Mulit Mix von Te*** abgöttisch lieben. Zu Stikzeiten habe ich diese klein gebröselt!
Bitte diesen Beitrag nicht als Fachbeitrag werten!!!!!
Möglicherweise mögen sie lieber kleine Sticks, weil dann mehr in die Gusche passt!


----------



## robsig12 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*



gerd5000 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich denke mal, daß großes Futter verdaulicher ist, weil es gekaut werden muß, hingegen kleines Futter unzerkaut runtergeschlungen wird.
> Lieber mögen sie natürlich kleines Futter, weil sie keine Arbeit damit haben.
> Aber sie sollen ja arbeiten.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Hi Gerd,

sehe ich anders, Koi kauen nicht, das Futter wird über die Darmwände aufgenommen, und da finde ich sind kleiner Peletts von Vorteil.


----------



## Redlisch (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Hallo,

bei Koi ist es genauso wie bei meinen anderen Fischen, welche Kraftflocken bekommen, es wird immer erst das größte genommen. Ich denke mal Futterneid spielt hier eine starke Rolle.

Ich mische immer 6mm und 3mm Futter, selbst die noch jungen Goldfische nehmen immer erst die großen Kugeln ...

Ich denke mal wenn man die Größen mischt kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.

Axel


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Sorry wenn ich frage, aber Kois
haben doch Schlundzähne, mit
denen Sie alles zermahlen, oder
ist das falsch?

Meine haben auf jeden Fall mehr Spass
und Beschäftigung wenn das Futter
kleiner ist.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nedea (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Wir mischen 3 / 4 und 6mm Körner und ich seh keine
Vorlieben, sprich sie fressen einfach alles, hauptsache FUTTER 

Ich wage mal zu vermuten, dass sie das neue Futter einfach 
lieber mögen weil es neu ist 

LG 
Tamara


----------



## shiro.utsuri (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Hallo

Kleiner ist besser und wenn die Verdauung/Verträglichkeit 
verbessert  werden soll dann das Futter kurze Zeit in Wasser
einweichen


Gruß Gerhard


----------



## waterman (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Futterkorngröße ist die richtige??*

Hallo zusammen,
meine gehen auch eher auf die größeren Pellets. Habe dieses Jahr von S.ra die neue Form. Kugel mit Kranz. 

Die ganz kleinen gehen oft zunächst darauf los und lutschen, statt die Minis zu nehmen. Später gehen die Kleinen dann auf die Minis. Die großen Koi sammeln, nachdem alles Große weg ist, die restlichen Minis noch auf.

Meine Erfahrung mit den tellerförmigen neuen Pellets von S.ra: Man "kaut" ein wenig länger dran rum als bei den normalen 6mm-Pellets.
Gruß
Wil


----------

